# Space-Saving Double-Duty Tablesaw Workbench



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone built the Space-Saving Double-Duty Tablesaw Workbench from Wood magazine ? I am considering it for my small shop but was wondering how it performed and the pros and cons of the design. Also chime in with any modifications you have or would make if you where to start again from scratch.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/customizable-workbench/

http://www.amazon.com/Space-Saving-Double-Duty-Tablesaw-Workbench-Downloadable/dp/B00286QZXU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_2

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have not, but would be interested if anyone has. Seems like a great idea.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I built it for my Ridgid R4512. It's a great design and works wonderfully. The fact that you get to put it on top of the saw when not in use to save space is a great feature.

My additions were laminate on the top with dog holes and a cheap vise on the back side where the handles are (I guess that's the back?). I also extended the saws miter tracks I to the top for when using a sled or miter gauge. Lastly, I can't remember if its in the plans or not but leveling feet are a must if your garage floor is uneven or else this won't line up with your saw more than likely.

When drilling the pipe for the wheel assembly make sure to drill straight and through the center. The first handle I did was slightly off and while I was able to make it work, that side of my wheels the handle goes down a bit further (just looks a bit funny).

Had I to do it over again I'd find a better way to lock the handles when they wheels are down. Oftentimes if I roll over a bump in my garage floor the table comes crashing down since the wheels get moved slightly and the handle comes out of the hole that's supposed to hold it.


----------



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Because I have a small 2 car garage shop that's got to function as both a garbage and a shop. I'm going to have to add this one to my list


----------



## BrianPothier (Mar 17, 2020)

Matt,

How did you connect the pipe to the other leg assembly opposite the levers?

Just stop the pipe short of protruding or all the way through and another bolt?


----------

